# Making Hands with bendable fingers



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I needed hands for my witch that could stand up to hours of movement and could bend in a realistic way. 

After designing the hands for my Jack Skellington out of 1/2" PVC. I thought this would be a good solution for my stirring witch. The only down side is Home Depot and Lowes don't sell PVC that is any smaller (that I have found) than 1/2". 

There was however a place online that sells 1/4" PVC which is perfect for realistic fingers. You might have luck finding the PVC at a plumber's supply store. 

Halloween Forum - dionicia's Album: Bendable Hands

Sorry it's set up a little backwards. There wasn't an option to move the pics around.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you for posting the tutorial! They look great on your Jack Skellington!!! I just wanted to post here so I'll be able to find it again when I need it!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

No problem. Just let me know if you have any questions.


----------

